
Site with future Vulkan tutorials for beginners - ibobev
https://learnvulkan.com/
======
sevensor
The author's earlier project, learnopengl.com, helped me catch up to modern
OpenGL after having been away from OpenGL since shortly after it became Open.
(I learned iris GL first.) Looking forward to the Vulkan version.

~~~
LaneRendell
Yeah it's a great resource. I'm eagerly awaiting this Vulkan version

------
nspattak
I found the learnopengl.com web site to be an amazing resource, it is of
similar quality to a good book! Thanks Mr. De Vries.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
Oh, it's the same author? I'm definitely looking forward to this, then.

------
askmike
Right now Google Analytics is loaded but there is no tracking code configured!
Not the biggest fan of trackers but definitely would want that configured if
my post would be on the HN front page.

------
k_sze
Somewhat disappointed that it's yet another book about Vulkan _graphics_.

I want Vulkan _compute_.

~~~
gmueckl
Why would you want that exactly rather than CUDA or OpenCL?

Although I haven't written a compute shader yet, compute in Vulkan looks
trivial to use once you have waged your initial battles against the rendering
pipeline setup. Most of the complexity with Vulkan lies in understanding
descriptor sets, pipeline layouts and pipeline objects. I find that the Vulkan
interface is remarkably consistent once you get over the initial - and
substantial - hurdles.

~~~
sydd
Because Vulkan is cross-device, cross-platform. I dont want to tied to the
Desktop or to Nvidia.

Vulkan Compute shaders work in recent Android devices and on every
Windows/Linux PC that has a <5 year old dedicated GPU. And for iOS/OSX there
is an interop layer in the works that will enable Vulkan over Metal.

~~~
gmueckl
Apple has direct support for OpenCL. Why would you want to use a Metal wrapper
instead?

~~~
sharpneli
iOS doesn't support OpenCL

~~~
gmueckl
Oh, I did not know that. Still, using Vulkan strictly for its compute shaders
sounds weird to me.

------
nolite
I was really hoping to live long and prosper :-/

------
illlogic2
Well, I just bought OpenGL SuperBible and was eventually going to go about
making a simple game engine from scratch and learn the linear algebra required
for graphics engines.

Would anyone still suggest learning OpenGL/building a graphics pipeline or
just proceeding on to Kronos's Vulkan?

~~~
cobalt
opengl, possibly even something higher level. Vulkan has a lot of low level
stuff thats just tedious, esp for a beginner

~~~
vvanders
+1, if you really care about learning just the math OpenGL is a lot simpler
from an API perspective. Once you start caring about performance then dig into
Vulkan to understand the various render commands/pipelines/etc.

------
thriftwy
I wonder if there's something for people who are not game engine developers,
but they need some 3D visualization for e.g. science.

In my experience it is a pain point.

~~~
gmueckl
While the final rendering code for visualizations may look very differently
from game rendering code, the underlying techniques are exactly the same
unless you are doing some really hard out of core stuff or something else that
is really extreme. So I do not see the point for separate resources, to be
honest. Visualization is much more about the pipeline that you execute before
you start rendering.

~~~
thriftwy
Visualisation usually has much much smaller scope than game development. So
frequent vs infrequent developer problems apply here, as in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16561901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16561901)

Any new concept or tool dependency, e.g. 3D editor or shader, is a pain point
here since it increases project compexity superlinearly.

Also, many "game engines" which aim to speed up development impose a lot of
constraints on client code. For example, they're not compatible with non-GL
windows from same process or with external event loop. I made a mistake trying
to use a few of those and impedance mismatch was really painful. Had to divest
to plain OpenGL.

~~~
monocasa
I mean, yeah. If you try to use a framework intended for games, it won't be a
great fit for other use cases. Look into Open Scene Graph if you want a higher
level API that isn't as opinionated towards games.

Vulkan isn't a higher level API though, which might be why you and the other
guy are kind of talking past each other.

------
shmerl
Great, that would be very helpful for those who want to learn Vulkan without
delving into OpenGL first.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
You can learn the basics of modern OpenGL and the related modern toolkits in
very little time. That knowledge directly carries over.

~~~
shmerl
Sure, I didn't mean it's not useful.

